# 100 best games of all time



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Thought this list might be interesting to the few of us that frequent this area:

http://top100.stuff.tv/top100

Some real blasts from the past there :T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Very cool list, but I can't believe that SingStar made it to a best of list let alone the best ever list.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I think these lists take sales into account somewhat, compared to the market at that time, percentage profits made etc. We can't like every game, but a lot of people obviously do. I remember that rainbow game, and had totally forgotten it till this list came up, I'm sure we could all add some worthy personal favourite titles though.


----------

